
Ask HN: Sites and resources for designers learning tech? - dpapathanasiou
A friend is a talented graphic designer, specializing in packaging, but after reading the latest &quot;Design in Tech Report&quot; wants to learn the tech behind web and mobile sites.<p>What are some good recommendations in that regard?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;designintechreport.wordpress.com&#x2F;
======
tomek_zemla
For somebody coming from graphic design background
[https://processing.org](https://processing.org) would be and excellent place
to learn about programming. It was designed with creative types in mind, has
large communities, many resources including books and courses and a newer
JavaScript version. I would also recommend Generative Design book:
[http://www.generative-gestaltung.de/about](http://www.generative-
gestaltung.de/about)

Learning Processing would not be directly useful for building web and mobile
sites, but in my opinion be an excellent stepping stone for a graphic designer
towards the world of technology and creative uses of programming. Using
JavaScript (P5.js) to create visuals could be an interesting path for designer
as an end goal and/or relevant and engaging way to learn coding concepts that
can be later applied towards building sites or apps of any type.

------
gingerbread-man
For someone whose goal is to program websites, his first goal should almost
certainly be to learn how to program in javascript.

Eloquent Javascript by Marijn Haverbeke is an excellent introduction to
programming. It's freely available online at
[https://eloquentjavascript.net](https://eloquentjavascript.net).

------
kough
As a technical resource for CSS/JS/HTML, the Mozilla Developer Network is by
far the best in town – [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/)

------
garysieling
Conference talks might be a good option -

[http://findlectures.com/?p=1&class1=Technology&type1=Confere...](http://findlectures.com/?p=1&class1=Technology&type1=Conference&category_l2_Technology=Programming%20Languages&talk_type_l2_Conference=Software&category_l3_Programming_Languages=JavaScript)

------
soneca
I come from a different background (marketing) with a different goal (become a
professional developer), but I believe he/she will gain a lot from the same
resource I uses at first: www.freecodecamp.com

